# UK Spouse Visa



## Tallpaul40 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi all,

My wife applied for her visa in Manila nearly 4 months ago now and we are yet to hear anything back. Is this normal? Is there anyway we can chase up the application because the waiting is killing us!!

Thanks.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tallpaul40 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife applied for her visa in Manila nearly 4 months ago now and we are yet to hear anything back. Is this normal? Is there anyway we can chase up the application because the waiting is killing us!!
> 
> Thanks.


I waited 9 months when my wife applied for hers but it was a long time ago and a different world then. It may be that all immigration visa applications are on hold at the moment because UK gov was taken to court over there financial criteria policy, they lost but made an appeal. The appeal comes up this month sometime. This could be the reason for the delay.


----------



## Tallpaul40 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Gary.

Sounds like we might be in for a long wait at the moment then....great!


----------



## Pedro Reklamo (Mar 6, 2014)

My partners appointment with VFS was on November 27,2013. She received her refusal on December 5,2013.
Send Email to [email protected] with your reference. They say they'll reply within 20 days but I had one reply with 1hr on one email. They also have a page on Facebook with little information.


----------



## Pedro Reklamo (Mar 6, 2014)

The case is about meeting the spouse minimum income level. Even in the UK it's all about money. They told us to re-apply but I know they will just reject again. I feel we are being treated like criminals. But, they have no problem letting known international criminals stay on the country.


----------



## Pedro Reklamo (Mar 6, 2014)

Search for this document 

sn06724.pdf

The financial (minimum income) requirement for partner visas


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Pedro Reklamo said:


> The case is about meeting the spouse minimum income level. *Even in the UK it's all about money.* They told us to re-apply but I know they will just reject again. I feel we are being treated like criminals. But, they have no problem letting known international criminals stay on the country.


Sorry I don't agree. It's all about trying to give the perception to the voters that they are trying to get a handle on immigration. 75% of immigration is from EU countries which they have no control over. They are squeezing the non EU imigration until the pips squeak and trying to make it look as they are doing something.


----------



## Pedro Reklamo (Mar 6, 2014)

That may be the case for spouse visa. Our application was for a general visit of 6 weeks. They directly told her in the refusal they did not believe her intentions. If I don't believe you, then I think you are a liar. 
Maybe they're playing it safe with everyone. Refuse all at the first attemp then see who is serious enough to reapply. 

They are not being fair to the poor people that scrape together the funds for the application. Their requirements are very vague. They should be more specific regarding personal requirements and supporting documentation.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Pedro Reklamo said:


> That may be the case for spouse visa. Our application was for a general visit of 6 weeks. They directly told her in the refusal they did not believe her intentions. If I don't believe you, then I think you are a liar.
> Maybe they're playing it safe with everyone. Refuse all at the first attemp then see who is serious enough to reapply.
> 
> They are not being fair to the poor people that scrape together the funds for the application. Their requirements are very vague. They should be more specific regarding personal requirements and supporting documentation.


It's all deleberate. Their aim is to give a refusal and it's up to you to prove otherwise. By keeping the costs up it keeps the poor away.


----------



## Pedro Reklamo (Mar 6, 2014)

I can understand that but they could be more flexible and admit in some cases they are wrong. They have the right to ask the applicant for further clarification but don't seem to want to do that.

I'll be following up with them next week on my complaint.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Pedro Reklamo said:


> I can understand that but they could be more flexible and admit in some cases they are wrong. They have the right to ask the applicant for further clarification but don't seem to want to do that.
> 
> I'll be following up with them next week on my complaint.


They have got a refusal, as far as they are concerned the jobs done.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gary D said:


> They have got a refusal, as far as they are concerned the jobs done.


Yes Pedro, good luck with the complaint!

Tried twice to have my mother in law visit us, $300+ down the crapper both times. They don't believe they will return to their countries. Told them since I'm the sponsor then come after me as doesn't that mean I'm responsible for them; and they just laughed and denied again.


----------



## Pedro Reklamo (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't expect them to give my partner a visit visa. I have nothing but time and will aggravate them as much as possible.


----------



## Pedro Reklamo (Mar 6, 2014)

February 18, 2014 filed official complaint by email followed up with documents sent by courier. 

March 20, 2014 email response received. Not one mention of the complaint. Only to state that the issues we raised were previously addressed. 

Now to the next level.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Pedro Reklamo said:


> February 18, 2014 filed official complaint by email followed up with documents sent by courier.
> 
> March 20, 2014 email response received. Not one mention of the complaint. Only to state that the issues we raised were previously addressed.
> 
> Now to the next level.


Appears UK immigration uses the same canned responses as US immigration.


----------



## Pedro Reklamo (Mar 6, 2014)

I was going to try for the USA also, but this experience with the UK makes me doubt a successful application.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

US experience will be same...will be treated like a "criminal" until you impossibly prove otherwise. When engaged and already a pair for 4 years, my now wife applied After we bought property in her name, established a healthy BPI account and a small business for a year. We were unceremoniously rejected Twice. We finally married on my last "trip" to Afghanistan via P.I. in 2010 and a year plus after that she finally arrived here in Seattle. We plan to move back to P.I. as home in 2016. You are right how they rejec rejected honest people Obeying the rules, yet let illegals enter And stay. Pretty messed up.


----------



## User0001 (Dec 29, 2014)

Tallpaul40 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife applied for her visa in Manila nearly 4 months ago now and we are yet to hear anything back. Is this normal? Is there anyway we can chase up the application because the waiting is killing us!!
> 
> Thanks.


Hi, are there any updates on this?


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Hiay happy new year any updates plz???


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Tallpaul40 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife applied for her visa in Manila nearly 4 months ago now and we are yet to hear anything back. Is this normal? Is there anyway we can chase up the application because the waiting is killing us!!
> 
> Thanks.



Any update plz as i will be in the same boat this year


----------

